# New Ridley FB Noah 2012



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

They keep on improving da beast, now apparently whole new surface and INTEGRATED recessed brakes, almost like the Trek TT bike's. It look pretty cool with new paint schemesl. I wonder if the whole Ridley line up is getting a revamp as well.

NEW Ridley FB Noah 2012


http://velonews.competitor.com/2011/06/bikes-and-tech/the-2012-ridley-noah-fb_179942

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/ridle...ly-fb-2012-team-vacansoleil-dcm-2nd-part.html

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/ridley-2012/3410-2012-ridley-video-ridely-fb-2012-1st-part.html

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/ridley-2012/3409-2012-ridley-video-ridely-fb-2012-2nd-part.html

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/ridley-2012/3408-2012-ridley-video-ridely-fb-2012-3th-part.html

http://www.ciclonline.com/eng/ridley-2012/3407-2012-ridley-video-ridely-fb-2012-4th-part.html


----------



## rusty_ss (Aug 16, 2006)

sure looks stealth.

not sure about those brakes though. especially on a road oriented rather than tt bike


----------



## CliveDS (Oct 7, 2009)

Ridley have shown with great success that a road bike can be treated like a TT bike and there is nothing but speed to be gained. Noah is once again "cutting edge"


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

Too bad is not an 'all arounder' bike. This Noah is more suitable for sprinters and rolling and flatish terrain. For my type of riding being not a sprinter I would prefer the Helium or Damocles which I have and I'm so happy with.


----------



## vontress (Jul 19, 2009)

My buddy said he saw one last weekend crashed in a cat 5 crit. He went to talk to the guy and the guy told him it was only the third ride on it. The whole side was wiped out. Really.... Some people have more dollars than sense.


----------

